# Feels Like The First Time - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Foreigner classic - this video covers the way i play this tune .....thanks for watching!


guitar - Fender Esquire

[video=youtube;FwaueZp-cJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwaueZp-cJU&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------

